# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Insulin or anadrol for fullness before competition

## thunderin

1. Insulin (Novolog) 2 days before competition

2. Anadrol starting 1 week before competition

Which will provide better fullness without too much water retention, and or which do you prefer?

Thanks

----------


## ReallyBigBiceps

i don't know squat about competing, and this might be a silly question, why cant you do both?

----------


## Narkissos

> *i don't know squat about competing*,


Nuff said.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> 1. Insulin (Novolog) 2 days before competition
> 
> 2. Anadrol starting 1 week before competition
> 
> Which will provide better fullness without too much water retention, and or which do you prefer?
> 
> Thanks


Anadrol definitely.

You don't want to play with slin at this time.

I know you've used slin in the past, and possibly in this prep... but i have never seen you speaking about it primarily for loading.

Even if you have used it in this capacity, it's a whole different ball game when water manipulation and electrolyte manipulation are factored in.

w/ a DHT-derivative like drol, you get the supercompensation without the high risk of spillover.

I'd stack another DHT-derivative in here to minimize the risk even further.

-CNS

----------


## thunderin

> Anadrol definitely.
> 
> You don't want to play with slin at this time.
> 
> I know you've used slin in the past, and possibly in this prep... but i have never seen you speaking about it primarily for loading.
> 
> Even if you have used it in this capacity, it's a whole different ball game when water manipulation and electrolyte manipulation are factored in.
> 
> w/ a DHT-derivative like drol, you get the supercompensation without the high risk of spillover.
> ...


Thanks, I quite agree. Have you ever considered opening your own website for contest preparation coaching? You advice is highly valuable.

----------


## Narkissos

> Thanks, I quite agree. *Have you ever considered opening your own website for contest preparation coaching?* You advice is highly valuable.


I already have.

It's been up and running for 17 months.  :Wink: 

It's called "The NarkSide"...and can be easily googled.

I'm not allowed to post links to it... which suits me fine since my business gets a lot of traffic via word-of-mouth referrals.

-C

----------


## thunderin

Thanks Nark, the show went well.

----------


## Narkissos

^^Good stuff mate  :Smilie: 

Any pics?

----------


## forddee

Mr Nark, i have a show coming up ,its on a Sunday how much and how long before show should i use Adrol for and what are the gains from it.
I have done over 6 shows now but have never used Adrol like this.
Thanks UK Daz

----------


## Narkissos

^^Got your email.. Check for a reply.

-C

----------


## thunderin

> ^^Good stuff mate 
> 
> Any pics?


Well, the results of all my hardwork have finally paid off. I was named the 3rd place champion in the over 75kg weight class division in a major bodybuilding and fitness competition in eastern Asia this weekend. I wanted a higher placing but there are more competitions next year.

The hardest part was not the dieting and grueling cardio and exercise leading up to the show but the absence of water mixed with diuretics is hell. Moreover, I shitloaded the night before and morning of the show and almost puked from eating Snickers bars and drinking honey. I detest sweet foods.

1 hour before the pre-judging, I thought I was going to pass out, but I sneaked in an expresso and perservered. I then had to wait another 2 hours to see if I had been selected for the evening show. I got a bit choked up when I saw my name on the list, thank God. 

I was really feeling ill right before the the final round, but I was able to get through it. 

At the final, I was called out almost immediately for comparisons with 2 others who took 1st and 2nd place, and my friends and wife were cheering me on. I went head to head with a very large guy from Hong Kong in the posedown but it all was in good fun, and I made many new friends.

After barely making it home, I stopped at Papa Johns and got their large thin crust Papa Johns special with an order of spaghetti and a 2L bottle of Coke which I finished off by 3am.

I will spend the next few days recovering from everything and the cold I have caught and then it's back to the gym. My anadrol arrived the day of the show, and I didn't have time to take it. Maybe next time.

***

_ Below is a photo 3 hours before the pre-judging and right before the diuretics started working. It was amazing at how dry lasix made me as the day went on and it works very fast. Warning... it is dangerous stuff and not to be played with. More pics to come._

I want to express my appreciation and gratitude to all of the many people on this board who have helped me. Thank you

Thunderin

****Thunderin is a fictional character, and I am simply his alter-ego. We do not condone nor promote the use of any illegal substances anywhere. This and all Thunderin threads are strictly for entertainment purposes only and should not be followed nor recommended by anyone.****

----------


## Narkissos

^^Nicely done.  :Thumps Up: 

-CNS

----------


## PT

good job bro.
your legs are looking thick and defined

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good job Bro...and Anadrol would be the answer, slin this close is risky...

----------

